# Short PVC segments and elbows???



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I went looking for PVC hideouts/dens for my several crayfish. I tried Rona and Home Depot...

Rona only has ABS pipes, and they're all standard widths.

Home Depot PVC pipes is sold in like 6 foot segments! 

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Any local plumbing shops around you? I'm sure if you offered them $10 for their waste they'd prolly give you the scraps and tell you to keep your money.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1. Or try construction sites - they usually have tons of off cuts. Or just buy a length, and I'm sure you'll find all sorts of uses for it


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Also, depending on the size of the piping you are looking for, even some of the connections and joins are large/long enough for a cave.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

lots of people use ABS pipe for caves and shelters. You are unlikely to find PVC on a residential construction site as it is only used for the sewers in larger diameters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anywhere doing landscaping with irrigation systems will use PVC; pools and spas typically use PVC or cPVC or flexible PVC also.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

BillD said:


> lots of people use ABS pipe for caves and shelters. You are unlikely to find PVC on a residential construction site as it is only used for the sewers in larger diameters.


ABS isn't rated for drinking water, therefore be careful cause it might leach stuff. PVC is rated for drinking water and therefore is totally safe in a tank.

Harry


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

guess what lol, I found a short black plastic pipe segment in the box area of Food Basics lol

but the pipe floats, so I guess it isn't pvc?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Just go buy a a segment of PVC pipe, or get a hacksaw and cut the right length.

Like Harry said, PVC is rated for drinking water so its safe to use in a tank, you run into chemical leaching with other types of piping.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I found an awesome place to get pvc pipe and other pieces. It's called Thora Plastics at 37 Granger Ave. in Scarborough. It's more of a commercial place but I asked and they are more than willing to sell to the public.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

BWI has a great variety of PVC.

Lowes also has a great selection of some rare components.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

oh my gosh Lowes!!!

I was at the new lowes today at Markham and Steeles after derekc85 suggested it.... wow they had like 100x more plumbing stuff than home depot. Successfully made capped bulkhead fittings today =D

Michael


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Does Lowes carry 3/4" pipe and fittings?


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish I could remember, I was just there to get plastic threads and pipe caps. From what I could tell they didn't have narrow 3/4" pipe in short lengths, only by 6 foot or something like that.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, I suppose it won't kill me to drive there and check it out. Tempted to just mail-order everything and be done with it - LOL.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Doctor T said:


> Tempted to just mail-order everything and be done with it - LOL.


I actually thought about that hahahaha it would definitely teach me some much-needed patience =)


----------

